# Hamster food infested..



## chimstbs (Jan 9, 2021)

The other day i found these brown bugs in my hamsters food. I threw the food all away and cleaned the area, emptied and cleaned his cage completely and now have his new food in the freezer. The problem is these bugs are still in the area the food used to be, and theyre starting to appear around my room..some were on my ceiling and 2 in a cardboard box. Please help, what do i do?!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi, first of all what you've already done is correct, so that's a good start. 

As far as I'm aware, all you can do now is hoover daily, wash any soft furnishings and don't leave any food out, keep all food in sealed boxes etc.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

It sounds like weevils. They’re a nightmare to get rid of once they’ve been brought in.

I had them once from a bag of dog biscuits, and I had to spray the cupboard and surrounding area quite a few times to get rid of them.

If you can, keep everything in metal/ glass containers because they can get into cardboard boxes. Keep checking for them particularly in anything flour or grain based.


----------

